

Ask HN: Should I learn PHP? - jarsbe

I'm a designer + WordPress developer looking to up skill into making web applications.<p>I'm getting to grips with Ruby in anticipation for using Rails but I'm wondering whether it's worth learning PHP too?
======
imaginationac
If you're a WordPress developer, shouldn't you already know some PHP?

Since the backend for WordPress runs on PHP, it would make sense to learn at
least a little about the language.

I'm also of the opinion that you should learn as much as you can, especially
if you're curious.

~~~
jarsbe
I know enough to output dynamic content. I'd probably say that's the current
extent of my PHP skills but that seems like a fairly limited scope.

Learning as much as I can sounds good to me! It's just a concern that I keep
seeing PHP getting bad press.

~~~
jordhy
It all depends on the types of web apps you want to build. How about watching
some videos to get a feel of the different solid frameworks and pick the
closest to your needs?

~~~
jarsbe
Thanks that's a good idea, I'll be sure to do that.

